# EVgo



## Greygutt (6 mo ago)

Hello all,
Happy New year and I hope the holiday season has been gentle on everyone. Still working about our trip (Toronto to Palm Springs via Chicago). I see that EV Go has a 3 month free deal...but there don't seem to be many chargers...or else the app isn't very robust since any address I input does not come up with stations. 

Has anyone used this system? Can you sign up from Canada? (I can tell you that without a US credit card and phone number you CANNOT sign up for Electrify America...you can supposedly use them on a one off basis, but you cannot subscribe through the app--believe me I tried and spoke to their customer service.). These would be a backstop...because truly, Tesla continues to have the best and fastest charging network...but just in case...

Has anyone tried EVgo? Or Electrify America? We have the adapter.
Thanks...and Happy New Year again!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You might save a few bucks using alternate systems, but you will not save time and your aggravation factor will rise enormously. Only Tesla provides a system that is reliable and fast enough to make cross-country travel reasonable. And all you need to do is tell the car to navigate to Palm Springs, edit to you Chicago route, and stop to charge where and when the car suggests. It just couldn't be simpler. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Greygutt (6 mo ago)

Thanks! They do make it easy (Tesla).


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

EVGO does have a number of chargers but in different areas of the country. 
Third party chargers are touch and go. Look along your path to see if you need one, then that's the one you need.


----------

